# Worried about wrinkled finger pads



## jessica60

Hi, please could you help. Im 8weeks pregnant and I have wrinkled/shrivelled up finger tips like I have been in the bath too long. Im drinking lots of water so it cant be dehydration. I have googled this and it mentions thyroid (i dont have thyroid problems). What does tjis mean I am on pregnacare plus so I am getting my vits? X im worried about this x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm not sure to be honest, I wouldn't be overly concerned though, it may just be due to hormones, as they can do funny things to skin in pregnancy,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jessica60

Thank you so much for your reply. Do you think I need to visit the gp for this or will I just get laughed out the surgery.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, 
I would hope you wouldn't be laughed at, but I don't think its something you need to see your gp for,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

